# gauge cluster lights won't come on



## lowC (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey all. I'm a:newbie:!
My guage cluster lights won't come one when I turn on my headlights or just marker lights. What's the deal?! My clock (which is located in the guage cluster) dims all the way down when the headlights are turned on; otherwise it is lit up like normal.
Is my dimmer switch messed up? Should I seek a way to bypass it?
Any other thoughts?


----------



## lowC (Sep 22, 2010)

*also*

I found a couple posts about lights going out gradually on some gauge clusters, especially one about it being a short in the power window button.
But mine have all gone out suddenly, as if the power to them all is just not there. Also, I have checked fuses and didn't find any. Are there any that I should check that I may have missed?


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

Have an auto electrician check the combo switch assembly. The contacts in it can get messed up over time. I try not to fool around with electrical systems. Once they start to act up I try to get the problem solved lest we add new meaning to the words "hot car".


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Hot car. 
FunnySunny!

About your problem, for sure get it diagnosed.
If you have a Haynes manual or a factory service manual (there's a download link somewhere in a sticky on this forum), you can grab a 15$ multimeter at Wal-Mart and diagnose it yourself. It's simple and WAY cheaper than a shop rate.
Just a basic cheapo multimeter will let you test just about any electrical connection in the car, including the battery voltage and alternator charging.

Car parts are cheap.
Car shop labor is not.


----------



## lowC (Sep 22, 2010)

well, I was planning on diagnosing the things you mentioned. But for the time being, they have mysteriously started working again.

I am curious though, what is the combination switch assembly? Is that the switch which turns on marker lights and headlights on the steering wheel column?


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah that's it. It has little copper fingers that move when you operate the switch. Over time dirt and corrosion gets them a little dirty and they dont make contact as they should. The little fingers get bent out of shape with age so after a while they start to act up.


----------

